# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for May 2011

## PercyLucid

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Use psychokinesis (move something with you mind, without touching it)

Advanced Task - Force the moon to crash with Earth and report want happened (as long as the moon cashes with the Earth, this will be valid 
Happy Lucid Dreams!

----------


## PercyLucid

Enjoy  :smiley:

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by PercyLucid


Tasks for this month:

Basic Task - Use psychokinesis (move something with you mind, without touching it)

Advanced Task - Force the moon to crash with Earth and report want happened (as long as the moon cashes with the Earth, this will be valid 
Happy Lucid Dreams!



HA! These will be easy, I was actually planning to use psychokinesis in my next LD. And crashing the moon into the earth? That'll give me something to do while testing how DCs act when they are being suspended into the air by nothing. Wish me luck!_

----------


## MadMonkey

The basic task will be really easy for me because I always find psychokinesis easy btut the advanced one sounds challenging. Both sound fun!

----------


## fautzo

I'll try this, I just got out of my dry spell and worked on some better methods for my LDs.

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry, I was busy, I'll have a good one next month  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Sorry, I was busy, I'll have a good one next month



Hey no problem, here to cover you  :smiley:

----------


## Delwind

i do psychokinesis all the time in my LDs
this will be a piece of cake

----------


## fautzo

Last night i got home at like midnight and i was so tired i just didnt have the energy to remember my dreams heh, I'll try tonight.

----------


## lefty97

Hmm... I'll try these in my next LD if I can

----------


## anderj101

These sound fun!  Will try both.

----------


## DreamWizard

My task of the month is to fight Bloody Marry in a lucid dream so i can finally over come my fear of that story.

----------


## Kona

Sounds like some epic tasks. Hoping I get lucid tonight to try these out!

----------


## bust113

_Hey, can the psychokinesis one count if I use it on my own body? Like make myself fly by grabbing my feet with my mind and push them upwards?_

----------


## PercyLucid

> Hey, can the psychokinesis one count if I use it on my own body? Like make myself fly by grabbing my feet with my mind and push them upwards?



Nope... that can be taken as flying as there is no proof of psychokinesis / flying. You need to move an object that cannot move itself.  Once you are lucid, find an object that it is not moving and move it with your mind.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by PercyLucid


Nope... that can be taken as flying as there is no proof of psychokinesis / flying. You need to move an object that cannot move itself.  Once you are lucid, find an object that it is not moving and move it with your mind.



Okay, good to know. Well wish me luck for tonight, as I am going to sleep soon._

----------


## Suena

Wow, so I think I did it, is it ok that I had to voice aloud my command? I didn't expect to become lucid this morning, but when I did I rememered the first task and was trying to move this light bulb that was on the wall. I tried focusing really hard on it but it wasn't moving so I told it to move aloud and it floated towards me. Then I wandered off. Does that count?

----------


## Waterknight

So can you do both at once? As in grabbing the moon with your mind and puling it into the earth? Maybe in a bruce almighty manner lasso it and pull it down?

----------


## PercyLucid

If you use a lazzo, it will be completely good for the advanced, but not for the basic.

You may move the moon with your mind and make it crash with the Earth if you wish, both will be passed then.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Wow, so I think I did it, is it ok that I had to voice aloud my command? I didn't expect to become lucid this morning, but when I did I rememered the first task and was trying to move this light bulb that was on the wall. I tried focusing really hard on it but it wasn't moving so I told it to move aloud and it floated towards me. Then I wandered off. Does that count?



Yep  :smiley:   You are winged.  Please, post dream here.

----------


## Suena

> Yep   You are winged.  Please, post dream here.



The whole dream was kind of long and I got it in my dream journal. I'll sum up.

I woke up at like 5:30ish and just thought about lucid dreaming as I fell asleep. I became lucid in a dream later, it was strange how I did because I was in a bedroom and was about to go see someone and I was thinking in my mind, well this is a dream so it shouldn't be hard to find them, and that's when I realized what I had just thought and was like hey... I don't have to do anything, I'm dreaming! 
I started feeling the floor and the wall because I wanted to prolong it. That's when I remembered the task.

I only read the tasks the day before, really just for fun, because I'm still working on becoming lucid more first. I could only remember the basic task and the "catch a ghost" task from last month? I think. Anyway, there was a light in the bedroom, two of them actually. They were hanging on the walls and I decided to try to move it with my mind but it wasn't working. I was squinting and focusing as hard as I could but it wouldn't move. Finally I told it to move in a very commanding voice, and I tried to believe it would move. Then it started hovering towards me. I got bored of it though, and I didn't do it for long. After I did it though, I decided to go find a dream-mate. 

Don't remember how I got out of the house but I was walking down the street and noticed the graveyard, which is when I remembered the ghost thing. I knew in the dream though that it was an old task and decided not to do it. Eventually found a guy and tried to court him, went to his house, talked to his dad and drove him to work. Never got laid, lol. I gave up and was gonna drive somewhere else then decided to fly instead but I woke up.

----------


## Amity

Great tasks Percy! Really looking forward to this one.

----------


## Puffin

I'll use psychokinesis to make the moon crash into the earth. That should do it for both tasks! ;P

----------


## Oreo

These both sound pretty easy. I'll give it a try if I can become lucid and if I can remember to do the tasks. Somehow I have a feeling the moon is gonna hurt though.  ::|:

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by PercyLucid


Nope... that can be taken as flying as there is no proof of psychokinesis / flying. You need to move an object that cannot move itself.  Once you are lucid, find an object that it is not moving and move it with your mind.



Is there any proof that the dream actually happened... Or psychokinesis... Or flying... 

Lol well anyway great tasks.*

----------


## Aristaeus

I managed to fulfill both the Basic Task and Advanced Task in one day. My first lucid dream this morning was pretty long, so I cut the log entry short. Anyhow, the lucid portions of the dreams are highlighted in blue.


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 5.3.2011


I spontaneously became lucid rather early on in mine second latest dream this morning. I was in what could be best described as a cartoon-like alien space ship. Both the floor and walls bore a dark pink tint.
No other entities, human or otherwise, appeared to be around, save for my elder brother. He was wearing his usual outdoor attire.
Throughout the ill-lit area were cup-sized, yellow-lit holes that teleported us to various locations throughout the ship whenever we stuck our fingers in them. At some point we were both teleported to a room nearly identical to the previous, save for a towering protrusion at the center of the rooms only wall (all other walls, and the ceiling, in the cube-shaped room were missing. In their place was an endless abyss of dim smoke), on the side of the protrusion was a glowing hexagon-shaped door.
I asked my brother to wait for me while I investigated the top of the towering protrusion. I then projected my Wings of the Heart, squatted with my arms spread, and leapt strait upwards. I reached the top of the tower to find all manner of cluttered items, among which was a toe nail clipper. Remembering the Dream Views monthly task, I extended my right hand, palm open, in the nail clippers direction and willed it to levitate. As I released my focus on the now floating nail clipper, it suddenly whizzed up into the air and landed right on the bridge of my nose, causing me to briefly close my dream eyes, and thus nearly losing stabilization within the dream.
After stabilizing my surroundings, I looked to my right, still airborne, and proceeded to create a portal that would take me to outer space. Without my Dream Chalk, however, I was unable to maintain focus, and the forming portal faded unto nothingness.





*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task_: 



Second Dream Log Entry, Date 5.3.2011


Early on in the dream, I was once again with my brother, except this time we were on planet Earth. We drove to various places until we ended up near a small, familiar building surrounded by a sea of rocks. The sky was completely white. In front the building danced a strangely-dressed man whom reminded me of some famous singer, the name of whom I have either forgotten or never knew. We had a brief conversation (I cannot remember the exact details) that ended with the man trying to attack me for knowing a secret of his. He was quickly restrained by a trio of (literally) faceless men. While they held him, I flew away from the scene.
A short time later in the dream, I found myself riding a futuristic, flying motorcycle in a tall, narrow tunnel composed of metal slabs and giant computer chips. I was apparently being chased by another rider, whom repeatedly tried to kill me by flying directly above me and trying to land his vehicle atop me--though I managed to evade him every time. At some point during this process, I immediately became lucid.
Knowing I did not have much time left, I attempted to change the scenery of the dream into the night sky in order to complete the Dream Views task, but failed to do so. Instead of attempting twice, I slowed my flying machine, pulled directly upwards, and rode at full speed until I smashed through the ceiling of the tunnel.
Very soon after, I found myself in outer space, clinging to what appeared to be the outer wall of a space colony. I immediately began to look for the Earth and the moon, but all I could see were stars. I eventually looked over my shoulder and there it was: planet Earth, along with its moon, emerged from behind a dark cloud of unknown material. I extended my right hand, palm open, towards the space between the Earth and the moon and clenched my hand into a fist. Immediately after, the moon zipped toward the Earth, its front slowly lighting by the Earths atmosphere, and collided with it. As the moon buried into the Earth, both spheres exploded, sending gigantic chunks of rock in all directions. Including mine. I watched as a gargantuous, burning rock that used to be part of the Earth smashed through the space colony, setting off a chain of explosions that would eventually reach me. I woke up as the blinding fires clouded everything in my sight.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Is there any proof that the dream actually happened... Or psychokinesis... Or flying... 
> 
> Lol well anyway great tasks.



Always trying to find flaws, eh?  Ugh!
This is about honesty, not proving.  But even the own Oneironaut, cannot know for sure if he is levitating himself due flight, levitation or psychokinesis... but if he or she moves something else than him or herself with his or her mind, he or she will know for sure it is done properly.

----------


## PercyLucid

Here:

Messing with a Garden table and kicking the moon - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

> I managed to fulfill both the Basic Task and Advanced Task in one day. My first lucid dream this morning was pretty long, so I cut the log entry short. Anyhow, the lucid portions of the dreams are highlighted in blue.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic Task_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream Log Entry, Date 5.3.2011
> 
> ...



 

epic dreams dude!
must've been pretty hectic amongst all that cosmic fire hahahaha

great tasks percy!

----------


## ElizaLS

If I can make a mailbox with legs appear out of thin air, I can do psychokinesis!
This is my first time attempting the ToTM, wish me luck!

----------


## MadMonkey

I did the basic task last night and almost did the advanced task.  :tongue2:  I don't have time to type the dream right now but I will later.

----------


## Erii

Last night I did the basic. I met my dream guide finally (don't know if it was a dc though) and she tod me to write in the air. I started writing withmy finger, but it wouldn't work so I saw a pen, I focused on it but it wouldn't move at first, then I started lifting it up in the air with my mind and began writing easily.

I'm totally excited for the advanced one  ::D:

----------


## Reclypso

The advanced one is very interesting id like to see someones report on that  :smiley:

----------


## Nathan-kun

Make the moon crash into the Earth? Anyone played Majora's Mask?  :wink2:  I can't wait to try both of these. Telekinesis is always fun.

----------


## MadMonkey

> Make the moon crash into the Earth? Anyone played Majora's Mask?  I can't wait to try both of these. Telekinesis is always fun.



I was thinking it be fun to have the creepy moon hanging over and then use song of double time to fast forward and have to moon fall. Would that count?

----------


## PercyLucid

> The advanced one is very interesting id like to see someones report on that



It is on the very own thread  :smiley: 

Messing with a Garden table and kicking the moon - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## fautzo

_I did the basic task, but I think my dream came out to be kinda shitty lol
_
this is the entry copied from my computer dream journal (I keep one in my laptop, one day I will post all of them here heh)

*5/7/11 (LUCID)

I was in some futuristic setting of kpac (an after school program), I knew instantly that I was dreaming, but when I figured it out, it seemed as if everyone had left the room and it was just me, a box, and a very futuristic...tron-like setting. I decided to try the dreamviews monthly challenge, and move the box. I kept trying to move the box with psychokenisis, but it wasn't working. finally it moved a little, like a few inches (I dont know if it counts though heh)  and I decided to at least try the advanced challenge, with the moon and the sun, of course when I asked for that, nothing happened. I was getting a little frustrated because the dream was not very vivid, and almost blurry, and none of my wishes were really coming true. Out of my frustration ( At least i think this happened because of my frustration) A tron-like guy came out on roller skates and just smacked me in the head so far that I flew like a couple feet to this futuristic bathroom. He then repetitively kept smashing my head into the sink. None of this hurt, I just wasn't able to get up every time he would smash my head. I could literally feel the dream slipping away due to my frustration, and I kept telling myself to turn around and kick this guy's ass but I couldn't, only feeding my fire. Finally my dream slipped away, and a transition happened, i was in a bathroom again, but this time I wasn't lucid, it was a modern bathroom, and it was daytime. a friend told me my hair was messed up, and I looked in the mirror, and my hair was really flat on one side, and wavy on the other ( I have very wavy, yet straight hair, and my hair is like NEVER unless i just woke up in the morning). I started thinking about how weird that is, and i was literally about to go lucid again but then i woke up because my mom came in and asked me a question.

I completed the task, but I think I could've done a lot better I guess, i did it kinda half-assed.*

----------


## MadMonkey

Heres my dream from thursday.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Teh dream_: 



05.05.2011May 2011 task of the month (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was lucid in my room. Maby from a FA but I rarely remember the begining of FA lucids anymore. I thought about taking my bo staff with me this time but changed my mind. I walked down the hallway and thought maby I should find my dream guide or do the task of the month. I should do the task of the month, its easy and I can get it done early. I walked past the mirror and into my family room. I picked up an orange off of the kitchen counter and layed it in the palm of my hand. I concentrated on making it levitate with telekinesis/psychokinesis. It lifted up in the air easier than ever. I floated it around the room and then went outside.

I was supprised to see AndresLD there. I should have tried to confirm a shared dream but instead I told him I just did the basic task of the month. He didn't seem amused so I threw the orange at his head.  :tongue2:  I then pulled it back to my hand with my mind. I thought that was cool and kept doing it like it was a yo yo. Andres got annoyed at me. I thought it might be fun to have a dream battle with him so I asked him if he wanted to fight. (I think I forgot this part for a second. I remember a fragment of sword fighting but don't remember if it was in this dream. Andres would have trasformed into his Fierce Diety Link form and I would have summoned my master sword.) I remembered that I still needed to do the advanced task and looked up at the moon. (which was in the rong side of the sky like it always is in my dreams.) I told Andres I needed to do that first. I wondered what would happen if I crashed the moon into the earth while I was still standing on it. Before I could try to do it with psychokinesis Andres exlaimed that it was easy and lifted up his hands toward the sky. I looked up at the moon and it grew in the sky alarmingly fast! I shouted out for him to stop but before I could the moon went down below the horizon. I expected to feel something like an earthquake and the earth to explode but nothing happened. I wondered why that happened and realized now I wouldnt be able to do the advanced task that night. I yelled at Andres and he flew off. I tried to hold him back with telekinesis/psychokinesis. It held him still for a second but he broke free and flew away. I wondered what I should do now. I flew up into the sky and thought about flying into space but thought there wasn't much of a point without the moon. I suddenly destablized and woke up from my mom coming into my room. I still had an hour left before I had to get up so I went back to sleep hoping for another lucid.

----------


## Krake

I made it  ::D: 

I was at the toilet of some house of a family unknown to me, but for whatever reason I perceived them as my boyfriend's family. When suddenly the toilet overflowed with period blood that was not mine, but came from inside the toilet, I got lucid. I rubbed my hands and tried to figure out what the TotM for May was.
When I remembered it, I stared at a small watering can on the bathroom floor until it moved a little to the side. I thought, I can do better. So I went to the living room and made a heater fly through the room and then I dropped it on the aunt's lap. Then I saw a little boy plying in the corner of the room and made him fly a bit, because I thought it might be fun to him. And he actually really liked it.
Then I left the house but unfortunately lost lucidity  :Sad:

----------


## PercyLucid

Nice dreams guys! You are all winged.

*MadMonkey* Though luck with the moon! That was close.

----------


## fautzo

Thanks Percy, I'll try the advanced one tonight. I am REALLY curious about what will happen if the moon crashes into earth while i am on earth.

----------


## 4leek24

So i'm new to this forum and i just noticed theres a task of the month thing, and last night i had my first lucid dream. well ive had some before but i never did anything aside from wake up as soon as i noticed  :tongue2: . anyway, i posted about it earlier and does this count?





> ok so i was walking around school campus in my dream last night when this football player started chasing me. while i was running i noticed my ring was gone. i tried to think of last night, wondering if i had left it on the bedstand. then i remembered obesessing over this new lucid dreaming forum, and i looked bak at my finger to find my ring there. i concluded i was dreaming, so i turned around and tried to use the force (lol) to push the guy away. IT WORKED . next i found a match on the ground and lit it up by looking at it. then i got too excited and woke up. I had another dream that night but it wasnt lucid 
> 
> im surprised this worked on my second night trying it. my dad says he can hav lucid dreams whenever he wants so maybe its in my blood? well it was fun anyway

----------


## PercyLucid

> Thanks Percy, I'll try the advanced one tonight. I am REALLY curious about what will happen if the moon crashes into earth while i am on earth.



Focus on how cool the second pair of wings will look under your profile, focus on how good you will feel after accomplishing it, and you will do it. I'll wait for it.





> So i'm new to this forum and i just noticed theres a task of the month thing, and last night i had my first lucid dream. well ive had some before but i never did anything aside from wake up as soon as i noticed . anyway, i posted about it earlier and does this count?



- Did you remember to do this Task in your lucid?  So, did you recall while lucid you read this previously?  If so, it is valid, if not, then it is not valid.  So tell me, and please, be honest for your shake and other user's too.  It takes me ten seconds to give you a pair of wings..., but the purpose of these tasks is to improve and to have a goal to induce lucid dreams. So if you lie, you are hurting yourself and delaying your improvement.  So it is your call! To wing or not to wing... you tell me!

Btw... congrats on the lucid  ::goodjob2::  I am sure you had a blast!

----------


## 4leek24

well i used psychokinesis just because i was going to do it anyway. I didnt know about the task so i did it on accident. If it doesnt count i can just go back and try it again tonight. Its always fun to have another LD  :tongue2: . being lucid is probably the coolest feeling ever  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Yeah, induce other one now that you know the task  :smiley: 

Also, do not forget about the moon  :tongue2:

----------


## 4leek24

> Yeah, induce other one now that you know the task 
> 
> Also, do not forget about the moon



alright ill do the basic one tonight, but i dont think i can do both at once, unless i use psychokinesis on the moon  :tongue2: . ill try anyway. wish me luck  :smiley:

----------


## saltyseedog

I use psychokinesis every night.
Last night I was fighting demons in hell. One charged me with a spear. I smacked the spear to the side and kicked him in the chest making him fly backwards. I threw my sword at anther one charging at me stabbing him in the chest. One tryed to slice me with his sword from behind but I ducked and kicked him in the stomach making him fall to the ground. I looked at him and made his chest explode killing him with my god powers as he lay on the floor. Another three were running towards me. I picked up the spear on the ground using psychokinesis And stabbed one of them in the chest with it, then the other two I took out by summoning a sword and swiping it in the air creating a green energy blast wave chopping them in half.

----------


## Queen Zukin

::D:  Yeah mine is kind of lame, but it is a good start seeing as I have major trouble with psychokinesis. 


*Spoiler* for _Zukin's Psychokinesis Dream_: 



* Psychokinesis*

 I was taking part in classes at one of the safety colleges that I applied to. I realized that I shouldn't be here. First, it wasn't fall yet, and second I had decided not to go to those colleges. I became slightly aware, but not enough. Instead of participating in a class in which I didn't belong, I decided to hang out around campus.

 I was in a bathroom, when I really actually realized that I was dreaming. It's as if I knew that I was dreaming before, but now I decided to actually control the dream.

 I looked at my hands to verify the idea that I was dreaming. My left hand had six fingers but my right hand was normal. Seeing my left hand was good enough to start controlling the dream.

 I had a few ideas, but I really wanted to do the Task of the Month. I have always had a lot of trouble with psychokinesis, so this would be good motivation. 

 I looked around the bathroom. One of the faucets turned itself on. There was a window in the bathroom, and you could see into another class. They were doing yoga. 

 There wasn't much to through around in the bathroom, so I dismantled a part of a stall and set it on the ground. 

 I focused my awareness to the block of plastic. 

 Nothing. 

 I picked up the plastic and threw it to the ground. I wanted to get the feel of the plastic crashing to the ground. I threw it several times, until I was able to imagine what it would be like to be the plastic part of the stall itself. 

 I stepped back, and focused my awareness again. At first, nothing. I tried again, imagining the feel of the plastic crashing against a wall or the ground, and voila!  ::D: 

The plastic wall from the stall went up into the air, and crashed back down. HA. I jumped up in enthusiasm, pretty much losing lucidity in celebration. I think that there may have been a little more to this lucid, because I remember thinking, _"This lucid is getting long, I hope I remember all of it."_ I think that psychokinesis is one of those things that I will have to learn to just do, and not try to do. Like flying. 

 Anyways, the bathroom became a dojang. People were practicing various martial arts - none of which I knew. My instructor was there too, teaching people strange kicks. I might have gained a little lucidity here, because I remember practicing some moves that would require anti-gravity.

 There was a little girl in the corner playing all alone. 

 I went over to her and asked her if I could join her. She seemed happy that I asked.

 We went outside and toured the campus together. There was a strange abandoned house that she kept wanting to venture over to, I tried to keep her as far away from it as possible. 

 We played in a giant pile of clay, it was totally fun. I made her a clay model of Woody, but I was having trouble keeping his limbs on. I decided that I would glue it later so it wouldn't break off for her


.

----------


## ninja9578

Some of these have been fun reads  ::D:

----------


## Soulnote

12.05.2011Regaining Control (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is the first control I've had since my consciousness got better in my dreams, besides my DC control

I was at my house, currently in my front yard

I don't remember before being lucid.

I became lucid and was talking to my mum a bit, about how it was a dream, she seemed ok with it. I walked into my carport and remembered the task of the month, I said, "Oh yeah, the task of the month is to telekinesis"

I walked over to a 12 wine rack and held my arm out. I concentrated for a bit and moved my arm up, levitation fail. I tried once more and successfully levitated it, my mum asked me what I was doing and I thought of tipping all the bottles on her. She seriously annoyed me before I went to bed, but I just decided to throw it with my telekinesis and watched it shatter.

I then remembered the advanced goal, to drop the moon...but it was daytime. I tried to make it night, with different methods:

- Turn the sun into the moon - Fail
- I noticed I could move the sun, so I tried to swap them - Got dark
- Extreme time control - Time...Reversal??
- Yelling to the sky - Nothing

I then went into my yard and saw a gigantic hill from my backyard, it looked like it was draw there, not a bad drawing but a masterpiece with good shading. I noticed it had 2 cows in it too. A larger cow came from behind them and ran straight past them, then a huge ryhno-like creature fell from the sky and landed on the hill, on it's back and ran off sfter it got up. Then a strange creature with a sword in it's mouth jumped past a tree and there were slashing noises and a light trail where it slashed, the tree broke up along the, around 5 slash lines.
Funny thing is, if it were night, I would of been able to crash the moon, because I could move the sun

So this is it  :smiley:

----------


## jaspersaghost

hmm im new at this whole lucid dreaming thing but i gotta try this.. wish me luck

----------


## dreamerJon23

*Complete!

I moved an orange back to my hand after I threw it at the wall.

The dream started in space, then I saw the moon orbiting the Earth and watched as it slowly exploded with the Earth.*

----------


## FortressForever

I completed the basic task last week and only just now got around to posting it. I cut down the entry a lot because there were a bunch of irrelevant non lucids before it. 

07.05.2011May 2011 Basic Task (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In the next dream I am sitting on a large pillow on the floor of the living room in a friends house. It is very early in the morning and still a little dark. I'm sitting in front of the tv playing a PS3. I was using it to browse the internet but it wasn't working quite right. I was getting a little frustrated when brandon and austin walk out a back room. I'm surprised that they are up that early. We briefly exchange words and some behind me starts talking. I turn around and see that gordon is sitting on a couch behind me. "how long have you been sitting there?" I asked. I don't remember if he said anything. There was a scene change and we were now all at my house. 

Something felt very off to me so I decided to see if I could phase through the back door. I did and was now outside standing on the rug near the steps. Obviously this was a dream and a very unstable one at that. My vision was all blurry and messed up. To stabilize it I did something rather new. I don't even know why I did this other than that I just felt i should. I sat down in mid air and crossed my legs. Then I closed my eyes and totally relaxed. In a few moments the dream was stable and my vision returned. I got up and was standing on the ground again. First thing I did was take off all the winter gear that I had on. I took off my hat and glove and tossed them on the ground near the garage. I unzipped the heavy coat I had on but didn't take it off. I thought about taking off my boots, but I felt like I was wasting time so I left them as they were. My friends walked out of the house and I set off down the driveway. 

Without turning around I asked them where they wanted to go. I was excited and said "we can do anything!" I was thinking about how I'd create a portal when I noticed that one of my friends had stopped moving. I turned around and saw that gordon was still standing on the cement. He squatted down like he was performing a deep squat, had his head between his knees, and his fists clenched. He looked like he was exerting a lot of effort. All of a sudden he launched into the air at an awesome speed. In the blink of an eye he had climbed so high that I couldn't see him anymore. That was the coolest thing I had seen in a long time. I was all fired up and wanted to fly now. With clear intent in mind I jumped up in the air and wanted to take off just like he did. I got about six feet off the ground before I arced over and slammed into the gravel drive way. I got up and felt a little embarrassed. I wanted to do something cool for my friends. At the same time I looked at the road a while car came from the direction of west water. I stretched out my right hand and grabbed the car with telekinesis. The car kept its momentum as I lifted it off the ground. I gave it a little nudge and it went flying back over front. It flipped over several times before landing in my yard next to the drive way. I noticed a little bit of damage on the drivers side, but was a little disappointed. There should have been a ton more than there was. It was still a spectacular crash though. 

After that I walked out onto the street and walked down the road a little ways. Moments later there was a car speeding up behind me. I jumped high into the air and spun around. I almost laughed when I saw that it was gordon driving a red sports car. He's lucky I decided to look first. I was about annihilate the car with a blast of telekinesis. Then I landed back on the ground and started walking in the direction of charmwood. As I rounded the curve in the road I found the area to be quite different. The road went down on an angle and ended in what looked like a newly tilled farm field. I walked down into the dirt and walked by a on old fashioned red tractor. There was a small patch of corn that I went over to. I walked behind it and lost lucidity. 

I had this stupid false memory that this corn patch had always been in the basement of gordon's house. I went upstairs, but can't remember much of what happened. The only thing that I can recall clearly is what happened at the end. We were all outside in gordon's driveway in a school bus. I was driving the bus for whatever reason and we were going to go somewhere. I was about to back up when another bus pulled in and almost hit me. I slammed on the brakes and pulled back up. The drive way was much wider than it was in real life and I was able to turn around. I was now facing the road which was a wide multi lane road in with a lot of building on either side. As I pulled out onto the road the dream faded. end

----------


## Puffin

Still haven't gotten the psychokinesis down yet... I had a lucid last night but it was my first one in a while, so I spent it doing other stuff. Darn!

----------


## NoddyMaye

Ah i did the easy task last night. though i hadnt read this months goal yet (i always forget about them grrr) but in my dream. i was running with some people and just stopped and was like uh. im dreamingso as usual i went on my mission to find my DG. then i asked a DC to take me to my DG. she took me too these two DCS who were jus tmaking fun of me.laughing that i couldnt find my DG. soo i used my mind to pick up an ashtray in front of them and hit them with it. then i continued to throw stuff at them untill a DC picked me up and removed me from the room LOL.

----------


## Aeolar

I was in between a war with the Indians(from India) and rebels. What were they fighting about? Who knows. Basically, the Rebels helped me get into this huge palace where a party was going on. I was looking for my 2 friends Bahia and Jesenia. I wanted to help them leave. I was standing on a balcony looking for them for a while, when I spotted a group of women wearing red "Hajbs" as they are called, the head wrap thing. I walked over and yes, there they were. I told them that we needed to leave, and they said to make it less suspicious they needed to do the chores. The chores were to get all this ice that was in a pile on the ground into an ice box. I said I could do this, and I used my fingers on my right hand to basically act as a wand and do psychokinesis to take a rake and a shovel to pick up the ice. A steward came over and said "The ice doesn't taste as good when you do that." So we picked it up with our hands and did it manually. Then, a person came over and gave Jesenia some electronic parts and said "The radio will work tonight! The radio will work tonight!" She put those pieces into a circuit board and there were the rebel leaders talking. It was too loud, they were worried that others would hear, so we unplugged it and I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

I've been really out of it recently, but everything should be set now  :smiley:

----------


## anderj101

After a long, terrible dry spell, I am blessed with a lucid in which I was able to accomplish the basic task of the month. *Here is a link to the DJ entry.*

...and the relevant paragraph:
I look back at the safe and remember the basic task of the month. I stare at the safe and attempt to move it with my mind. Instead of moving the safe, I develop x-ray vision which allows me to see that there is a gun inside the safe. I look at it again, and after struggling for a moment, the safe elevates from the pile of debris. I lift the safe all the way up to the ceiling using psychokinesis and then smash it against the wall to break it open. The safe smashes apart and the gun slides across the floor. I look back at the other DC, who is standing there completely dumbfounded. He looks at me with a really strange look, then walks over and picks up the gun with an evidence bag.

----------


## pilvlp

So....I was chatting with a friend about Lucid dreaming and I decided to research a little more about it. I found this website and was reading this thread. Earlier today I had a dream where I successfully completed both tasks! While I was in my dream, I could only remember the harder of the two, which was making the sun crash into the moon. The story goes a little like this:

From what I can recall, I was in a hospital. All of a sudden I remembered the tasks from this thread and was trying to get outside asap. My first problem arose when I realized it was night time so there was no sun around. There was just the moon. I used my 'abilities' and the sun started moving up to the moon and the only thing that really happened is the sun just splashed all over the moon like it was paint so the moon turned an orangish color. As I previously stated, I forgot about the first task, but I did complete both at once since I did move the sun with telekinesis. It was fun and thanks for the experience.


Edit: Yeah, see, I wasn't paying to much attention because it's crashing the moon with earth, haha. I think making the sun crash into the moon is harder due to the fact of you having to summon one or the other.

----------


## Solarflare

You guys come up with sick dream goals.

----------


## Amity

I finally completed both tasks on the 25th May.
The DJ entry is here: Journey to the Moon on a Levitating Dog [TotM] - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

Excerpts:





> I turned around and saw a golden retriever standing in the hallway, so I pointed my hand towards the dog and made it levitate for the basic task.







> I sped up into the sky, but I realised that I must have been coming from another planet, because I was flying towards the moon and I could see Earth in the distance.
> I thought this was perfect, because I could crash into the moon and continue pushing it to Earth.
> I landed on the moon at an incredible speed (still on the dog) and the moon began to fly towards Earth.
> We passed through some weird alien cities in the middle of the sky.
> We flew through the clouds and saw a mossy green temple surrounded by skulls and the heads of plastic toys held up with sticks.
> We continued towards Earth until the moon finally crashed, and I found myself being sucked into a wormhole to a different dimension.
> There was a swimming pool and lots of winding tunnels where people were lining up to enter the next dimension. Each person had a twin, or a clone, from another life standing next to them. Some had multiple clones and they were asking for their bodies to all be combined for the next life.

----------


## zebrah

Here is the first totm I have ever done.





> I am talking to ShockWave over IRC. I lay down and fall asleep. Then I have a false awakening. I am watching a TV show about terrorists blowing up trains. The view keeps switching between a camera man in a cave and trains blowing up. I hear someone talking about the train terrorists. Saying things like "where will they strike next?"
> 
>  My view is back in the cave. I see a helicopter flying in the cave. I think that it will hit the roof and explode. It does explode and I realize I am the camera man. I jump down from where I am.* I notice there is not a very strong pull of gravity and become lucid.*
> 
> I am instantly teleported into a small room. It is full of junk. I struggle to think of things to do. I try to do the basic task of the month. I look at a cup and try to lift it with my mind. I end up just shaking it. I tell myself I need to calm down. I rub my hands and take deep breaths.
> 
>  I decide to teleport but I am not sure how I should do it. I spin around and end up outside of my house. I am starting to lose lucidity at this point. I am having trouble controlling the dream. Again I am at a loss for things to do. 
> 
> I fly around with jet boots and land on a roof. Some people start talking to me. They may have been salesmen. I suddenly see text appear in front of me from ShockWave. He is wondering where I went.
> ...

----------


## tblanco

Oh yay, I did the basic task last night and didn't even know i did.

Lucid in my Living Room - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource





> There is one of those green plant sponges on the table in front of us. I point my finger at it and flick. The sponge floats upword into the air. I flick again and it shoots across the room. I curl my finger and It comes back to me and lands in my hand. I am excited and look over at rusty. He is still watching tv. I try to talk but I can't. I mumble in my head that I am dreaming, that this is a dream and on my third try I am able to say to him. R, this is a dream right now, I am dreaming.

----------


## lemonDrops

I also completed the basic task! I bended a metalplate and let a bowl of cornflakes fly to me by will.
DJ Entry: Telekinesis - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

...I told him to just watch. I raised my arm towards a metal plate and forced it to bend. They looked really surprised. I stood up, i wanted to try further things. there was a radio, i wanted to lift it. I raised my arm towards it and wanted to levitate it. It didn't work, but it's leds gone on and off very weird. I attempted again, but this time i tried to get a bowl with cornflakes without walking over to it. I raised my arm towards it and imagined a extension with which i could easily let it hover around. i finally grabbed it and threw it away. Yeah! i've made it!

----------


## Matte87

I had no idea this was the ToTM, but I did the basic tasks a few weeks back. I don't know why I felt like being so evil in this one.





> *11/5 - I'm a super... villain?* 
> The dream before was about Entropia Universe, a game in which you can collect ore in by mining. This dream is just forming around me and I'm inside of a computer shop. My friend Eric walks in. "Hey Eric! Check it out, I'm not in the dream yet" I say and the second later after taking a step through the alarm beams:
> 
> "But now I am!" I have just done some kind of Dream WILD again. Monica is there with me and she is going to mine some ore. I need to find her an orefinder. It looks just like a laptop, only it's green. I know I won't find one there and I don't intend to waste time walking around trying to find one. I grab a regular laptop. "This will do" I tell her and walk towards the alarm beams again. I see a few people holding computer screens and other laptops. Damn thieves! Apparently we're not out of the store yet, and I walk up to one of the big glass windows. I break it with telekinesis and an enormous CD disc falls down from the roof. I grab it with my right hand using telekinesis.
> 
> "Now it begins" I say and laugh out loud. I leave the store and head left. We're in a shopping mall and standing in the middle of the main walkway going through it. People are running from something on the right, and to the left is different shops with stands outside of them. I reach out violently with both hands and the stands furthest away explode in a cascade of glass and debris. The huge CD shoots away from me and cuts most of the people in its way in half.
> 
> I make a clawing motion with my hands and bring back my arms, the rest of the stands gets completely demolished and the disc comes zooming back. Everyone has been cut in half, not a sound escapes anyone, all I can hear is glass shattering. Monica is right behind me, her powers are meant for something else. We're some kind of super villains I guess. We take a right after a few meters.
> 
> ...

----------


## bust113

_It might be too late, but here:

Skiing and Lucid Dreaming - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource






			
				I was walking around for a while, waiting for the next race to start, when I suddenly became lucid, for no reason at all. But as soon as I became lucid, I continued the storyline, but stayed lucid.

Suddenly, we heard an announcement that the next race is starting. This is a disaster! We don't even have our gear!

3 of the guys on my team run to where we put our ski gear, and got outside for the race. My friend Tommy was already outside, but he didn't have his skis. Crap! He is the best on our team! I picked up my skis and his, but I dropped one of his, so I telepathically lift the ski into my hand.
			
		


_

----------


## ninja9578

Awesome

----------


## Betropper

I got it, but it was less exiting then I hoped.
Link

----------


## zebrah

Well done everyone.

----------

